# Changer fond iPod



## Margote-(L) (6 Novembre 2010)

bonjour, Je voudrais savoir comment on peut faire pour changer le fond noir ( la ou il y a les applications ) de l'iPod touch ! Je crois qu'il faut télécharger winterboard ou springboard mais je ne sais pas comment et ou télécharger !? Merci de bien m'expliquer !


----------



## badmonkeyman (6 Novembre 2010)

Salut, 

Il faut tout d'abord Jailbreaker ("cracker") son iPod touch avant de pouvoir télécharger Winterboard à partir de Cydia (programme qui te permet de télécharger des applications non-officielles d'Apple).

Amicalement, 
badmonkeyman


----------



## michaelmi (6 Novembre 2010)

iOS 4 prévoi de changer le fond... fais une mise à jour...


----------



## Margote-(L) (7 Novembre 2010)

Tout d'abors c'est quoi Jailbreaker ? c'est dangereux pour l'Ipod ? Sinon comment faire !?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h23 ----------

Ok, je vais essayer de faire une mise a jour !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h24 ----------

J'ai essayer de faire une mise a jour mais j'ai la dernière la 4.1 ! Vous avez d'autres solutions !


----------



## badmonkeyman (7 Novembre 2010)

Le Jailbreak est une manière de passer outre les restrictions imposés par Apple sur les iPhones et iPod touch. C'est un débridage du système qui permet d'installer des applications crackés gratuitement. Ce n'est pas illégal mais c'est fortement déconseillé par Apple.

Il y a toujours un risque lorsqu'on jailbreak un iPod mais une simple restauration par iTunes permet de remettre à zéro l'iPod touch.

Il existe plusieurs programmes pour Jailbreak un iPod, blackra1n greenpois0n sont notamment les plus connus mais il en existe d'autre.
Je n'ai jamais essayé de Jailbreak l'iOS 4.1 mais certaines vidéos postés sur le net affirme que c'est possible. (peut-être que quelqu'un mieux renseigné que moi pourra t'apporter plus d'info)

Voici un lien (apporté par un des membres du site) qui te dira si ton appareil nomade d'Apple est jailbreakable ou non : http://cydia.frenchiphone.com/hvdcgk.../jailbreak.htm 

amicalement, 
badmonkeyman


----------



## michaelmi (7 Novembre 2010)

Si t'es déjà en 4.1, ben tu vas dans Règlages/Fonds d'écran puis t'as le choix entre plusieurs fonds intégrés, ou si t'as fait des photos ou importé des images par itunes, tu peux aussi les mettre. En tout cas, c'est comme ça chez moi, et j'ai pris une image du web comme fond d'écran ...
Si tu ne veux que ça, pas besoin de jailbraker.


----------



## Margote-(L) (7 Novembre 2010)

Je ne veux pas changer le fond d'écran mais le fond noir la ouil y a des applications !


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Novembre 2010)

Sur les iPod touch 2G et 3G (8go), on ne peut pas mettre d'images derrière les icônes d'applications. 
Seules la nouvelle génération d'iPod touch et celle qui précéde (32go et 64go) ont cette fonctionnalité. 

Regarde quelle version tu possèdes. =)


----------



## Margote-(L) (11 Novembre 2010)

OIk, ca marche pas ! je laisse tomber !


----------

